

Ask HN: A good intro to distributed systems? - ___Calv_Dee___

Does anyone know of a good theoretical piece of literature providing an introduction to distributed systems?  I am looking to work on a project, leveraging Amazon's free tier to create a small-scale (I know, counter-intuitive) distributed application.  I do not have a problem domain for my project or even an idea, really.  I am also lacking a strong mathematical background which is why I am struggling to find a good "beginner's" introduction.  I am fascinated by the concept of distributed systems and the messaging process between them.  I want to create a system that leverages very large data sets and am not too sure where to begin.  Any direction would be most appreciated!
======
___Calv_Dee___
To follow up... This seems to be a good start
<http://code.google.com/edu/parallel/dsd-tutorial.html>

